
Hit by a Tourist Boom, Cities Wonder When to Stop Self-Promotion - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/07/global-travel-ideas-vancouver-tourism-trends-cities-to-visit/593365/
======
nobodyandproud
I’ve wanted to visit Iceland for three decades.

It’s only in the last decade that I have both the means and the circle of
interested friends, but the selfie-crowd and the influx of tourists pretty
much killed my desire.

Places like Barcelona have a similar problem, but at least it’s a city and
meant to be awash in crowds.

